
Facebook debuts AI tool to tackle revenge porn - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/facebook-debuts-ai-tool-to-tackle-revenge-porn/
======
nvahalik
It amazes me that so many people do this stuff and think so little about the
consequences.

Personally, I'm glad my wife and I were in the generation before this became a
thing.

